# Macbook Won't Charge



## Hunt1153 (May 8, 2009)

Hello I own a macbook and it recently stopped charging. When I plug the cord in it lights up green but it says not charging. Took out the battery and booted with the cord and it worked normally just had the X over the battery like it should. Is the problem a bad battery? 


Hunt1153


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Green light means it is not charging. It will turn yellow when it charging the battery. When the battery is in the Macbook, and you have it plugged in, what level does it say the battery is? If it is over 90%, it will not charge it. If the battery gets below 50% and you plug it in and it still won't charge it, then you need to take the Macbook in to Apple, as it seems that the charging system is bad.


----------

